# [risolto] gentoo home router con macchine virtuali

## MajinJoko

Buonasera a tutti.

Sto seguendo questa guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/home-router-howto.xml

in cui però ignoro la parte di iptables, che non uso.

Il mio portatile è collegato ad internet attraverso wlan0.

Voglio navigare con una macchina virtuale configurata con il NAT.

Sto usando virtualbox, che ha creato una scheda di rete "virtuale" vboxnet0.

La situazione è questa:

wlan0: ip dinamico

vboxnet0: 192.168.56.1

La macchina virtuale ottiene l'ip 192.168.56.101

Nella macchina virtuale, do il comando:

```
route add default gw 192.168.56.1
```

e imposto i corretti nameserver.

Nel portatile, invece, ho dato i comandi:

```
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# for f in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/*/rp_filter ; do echo 1 > $f ; done
```

La macchina virtuale riesce a pingare sia il 192.168.56.101 che l'indirizzo ip della wlan0 (assegnatomi via dhcp). Ma non riesce ad "uscire", o molto più semplicemente non navigo.

Riuscite ad indicarmi dove sbaglio? Mi sembra ci sia tutto, ma evidentemente non è così.

Grazie!

edit: ma non è che sono così pirla da non sapere che iptables è necessario?   :Shocked: 

----------

## k01

iptables è proprio necessario per la catena FORWARD, senza quella non vai da nessuna parte...

----------

## fbcyborg

Io per abilitare il nat faccio:

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
```

Ovviamente va usata l'interfaccia giusta.

----------

## MajinJoko

L'ignoranza uccide.

Pensavo fosse sufficiente impostare la tabella di routing.

L'ignoranza uccide.

Grazie mille!

----------

## MajinJoko

In realtà c'è una cosa che non mi torna.

Al momento iptables è così configurato.

 *Quote:*   

> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 938K packets, 60M bytes)
> 
>  pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         
> 
> Chain FORWARD (policy DROP 0 packets, 0 bytes)
> ...

 

Ho un altro pc nella rete di wlan0, su cui ho impostato la route verso 192.168.56.0 affinché usi come gw l'indirizzo ip della wlan0 (cioé quello del portatile su cui poi girano le macchine virtuali.

È corretto che questo fantomatico "altro pc" non riesca a pingare le macchine virtuali?   :Confused: 

Oppure sono ancora vittima di un errore stupido e banale come poco sopra?

----------

## k01

in alcuni access point c'è la possibilità di abilitare una modalità "isolation" che non permette di comunicare tra i vari client wireless, ma se fosse così non potresti pingare nemmeno il portatile su cui girano le macchine virtuali.

credo che tu debba abilitare il postrouting anche nel senso opposto:

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o vboxnet0 -j MASQUERADE
```

----------

## MajinJoko

Non so spiegarmelo.

Nella rete di casa funziona, nelle rete in università, no. Eppure le macchine si pingano.

Settimana prossima ritento. Magari sarò più fortunato.

----------

